# one of my favorite deer pictures



## quinn (Nov 27, 2012)

from my wife's and my trip!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh!  You are killing me!  What an awesome shot!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## quinn (Nov 27, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Oh!  You are killing me!  What an awesome shot!



Thanks Rip!He couldn't get to right spot fast enough!
Thanks,Mike!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 27, 2012)

outstanding !!!! shutter finger salute to the tenth power !!!


----------



## carver (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice guinn,what a set up!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

I really like that one!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Redbow (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful capture..


----------



## quinn (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank's yall! Right place right time!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, quinn.  Just wow what a shot.

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 28, 2012)

One of my favorites too now that Ive seen it. Great shot


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Nov 28, 2012)

just awesome!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow - timed it just right!  Love the silhouette!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 29, 2012)

Now thats a cool picture and a very nice looking Buck as well


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful shot.......good job.

John I.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## fussyray (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, that is now my favorite deer pictures.


----------



## quinn (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks ya'll,i got a nice series as he walked up the hill!


----------

